# Trans Schwarzwald 2009



## Tomek (15. November 2008)

Hallo Ausdauerfreaks,
bin am Überlegen mich für die TS 2009 anzumelden!Nun wollte ich wissen von den diesjährigen Teilnehmern wie dort so die Etappen waren?Um genauer zu werden war es ein reines "Forstautobahn geballere" oder gabs dort auch mal Fahrtechnischen Anspruch?
Habe mir nähmlich die Berichte auf DSF angesehen und das sah alles andere als Fahrtechnisch anspruchsvoll aus obwohl davon städig die rede war!Deshalb denn auf nur Konditionsbolzen über 500 km habe ich keinen Bock!
Gruß Tomek


----------



## thomas79 (17. November 2008)

Naja, es sind 500 km Konditionsgebolze mit teilweise anspruchsvollen Trails. Unfälle und Stürze gabs etliche. Wenn man konditionell eher hinten fährt, kann man die Trails am Anfang alle knicken, wenn einer absteigt, steigen alle ab. Das Wetter beeinflusst die Schärfe der Trails aber auch erheblich. Außerdem macht bergrunter das Tempo den Anspruch. Mit 60km/h fand ich auch Waldschotterautobahnen anspruchsvoll, besonders wenn man in den Kurven Bremsspuren bis zum Abhang sieht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten71 (18. November 2008)

Vergleichbar denke ich mit jedem durchschnittlichen Marathon - es wird auf Forstautobahnen die Strecke gemacht. Dazwischen aber immer wieder Trailabschnitte, die bergauf und bergab Würze geben. Vor allem bergauf ist einiges drinn was ab dem zweiten Felddrittel überwiegend geschoben wird.


----------



## Tomek (18. November 2008)

vielen dank erstmal für die antworten!wie habt ihr das eigentlich mit den übernachtungen gemacht?jeden tag neue pension(gibts dort genug?),campingmobil oder turnhalle?
viele grüße thomas


----------



## thomas79 (18. November 2008)

Hallo Namensvetter,

war in der Turnhalle. Hat vom Schlafen erstaunlich gut geklappt, 10 Uhr Licht aus, um 7 bin ich aufgewacht. Die Erschöpfung ist doch recht hoch.
Trockenmöglichkeiten für die Klamotten waren manchmal etwas wenig.


----------



## umtreiber (21. November 2008)

hallo,
ich bin nun schon zum dritten mal dabei. die strecken sind technisch anspruchslos und alles fahrbar. hin-und-da muss mal etwas geschoben werden, aber vom fahrtechnischen anspruch nicht mit der TAC zu vergleichen. 
Mir hats trotzdem sehr gut gefallen, weil das Rennen sehr schnell war und taktik gefahren werden kann. wem die strecken zu einfach sind, der soll schneller fahren, dann brennen die beine auch 

zu der unterkunft:
ich war froh, dass wir nicht im massenlager waren. dieses jahr waren 2 krasse regentage dabei - da ist das massenlager ne qual!

Ich kann die TSW nur empfehlen. Die erste TSW 2006 war ja nur 5 etappen und langweilige strecken. Dieses Jahr wars super organisiert, schöne etappenorte und verbesserte strecken mit mehr trailanteil.


----------



## Oetti03 (21. November 2008)

Tomek schrieb:


> Hallo Ausdauerfreaks,
> bin am Überlegen mich für die TS 2009 anzumelden!Nun wollte ich wissen von den diesjährigen Teilnehmern wie dort so die Etappen waren?Um genauer zu werden war es ein reines "Forstautobahn geballere" oder gabs dort auch mal Fahrtechnischen Anspruch?
> Habe mir nähmlich die Berichte auf DSF angesehen und das sah alles andere als Fahrtechnisch anspruchsvoll aus obwohl davon städig die rede war!Deshalb denn auf nur Konditionsbolzen über 500 km habe ich keinen Bock!
> Gruß Tomek



Hi,

wie Du selber schon schreibst gehts bei dem Event um Ausdauer . Ich fand den technischen Anspruch eigentlich ok. Hätte mir aber auch persönlich etwas mehr gewünscht. Denke aber das es eine gesunde Mischung ist. Immerhin müssen die Veranstalter ja auch die Strecke so gestalten dass theoretisch alle 500 ins Ziel kommen... 

Dass keine Kameraaufnahmen von den technischen Passagen im DSF zu sehen waren ist logisch. Während der VTS wurde von Quads aus gefilmt bzw die Kameraleute wurden von Quads zu ihren Plätzen gebracht. Die Quads können nicht auf den Singletrails folgen... Ich glaub es gab ein Kameramotorrad. Aber das war denke ich bei den Profis...

Ich würds fahren! Ist ein Spaß


----------



## umtreiber (21. November 2008)

Oetti03 schrieb:


> Dass keine Kameraaufnahmen von den technischen Passagen im DSF zu sehen waren ist logisch.....



die DSF reportagen waren ja ohnehin mies. eine reine werbesendung der sponsoren und etappenorte...hat nichts mit sport-berichterstattung zu tun gehabt.


----------



## Brun0x (21. November 2008)

umtreiber schrieb:


> die DSF reportagen waren ja ohnehin mies. eine reine werbesendung der sponsoren und etappenorte...hat nichts mit sport-berichterstattung zu tun gehabt.



Hehe, empfand ich genauso


----------



## Polli (23. November 2008)

Brun0x schrieb:


> Hehe, empfand ich genauso



dito

..von der halben Stunde Sendezeit konnte man gefühlte 2 min den Bikern beim radeln zu sehen  + 2 min interview von karlchen (platt)


----------



## Tomek (24. November 2008)

Hallo Leute
Danke für eure Antworten.Hab mich angemeldet und lass mich einfach mal Überraschen was die Strecke angeht!Wann habt ihr die Unterkünfte gebucht?Also wir uns auf der Strecke.....
Gruß Tomek


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoBseHz (1. Dezember 2008)

ich werde mich wohl am Freitag anmelden als Einzelstarter so wies bis jetzt aussieht. Mit dem Rabatt ist es gÃ¼nstig (wollte erst die TransAlp fahren aber meine ganzen Leute haben mich im Stich gelassen^^) und daher ist es bestimmt top. Ãber die Ãbernachtung mach ich mir auch noch so meine Gedanken, da brauch ich dann nen guten Schlafsack und so alles (weil meiner is kacke xD). Technische AnsprÃ¼che an die Strecke... naja manchmal hab ich bergab Probleme (zu wenig Gewicht aufm Vorderrad) da bekomm ich manchmal Bammel in den Kurven ^^ trotz Fahrtechnik... Ich hoffe auf gutes Wetter und denke mal die 90â¬ fÃ¼r Massenlager sind nicht zu viel verlangt. Pflegeleicht bin ich ja auch xD aber wenn 300 Mann sauer gefahren sind und es gibt was weiÃ ich 5 Toiletten in so ner Sporthalle dann gute Nacht *poop*


----------



## NoBseHz (1. Dezember 2008)

äh noch n paar Fragen an die, die die Tour schonmal gemacht haben:
-Wie ist das mit der Bikegarage über Nacht, wird die "nur" abgeschlossen oder auch bewacht oder wie sicher ist das eurer Meinung nach? (Gab ja in letzter Zeit einige krasse Bike-Diebstähle)
-Wie ists mit dem Abendessen? Im Massenlager ist Frühstück mitgebucht, jetzt hab ich in den Info.pdfs gelesen, dass beim Abendessen die Siegerehrung auch immer ist.. gibts öffentliches Abendessen? Ist das im Preis mit inbegriffen? Wäre ja zu geil, wenn die ganzen Biker in nem großen Zelt oder so hocken beim Essen!
-Weitere Fragen, wenn se mir wieder einfallen


----------



## karsten71 (1. Dezember 2008)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> äh noch n paar Fragen an die, die die Tour schonmal gemacht haben:
> -Wie ist das mit der Bikegarage über Nacht, wird die "nur" abgeschlossen oder auch bewacht oder wie sicher ist das eurer Meinung nach? (Gab ja in letzter Zeit einige krasse Bike-Diebstähle)
> -Wie ists mit dem Abendessen? Im Massenlager ist Frühstück mitgebucht, jetzt hab ich in den Info.pdfs gelesen, dass beim Abendessen die Siegerehrung auch immer ist.. gibts öffentliches Abendessen? Ist das im Preis mit inbegriffen? Wäre ja zu geil, wenn die ganzen Biker in nem großen Zelt oder so hocken beim Essen!
> -Weitere Fragen, wenn se mir wieder einfallen



Der Bikepark wird nachts komplett bewacht - da sollte eigentlich nichts passieren.

Abendessen ist im Preis mit drinn und wird wirklich von allen zusammen eingenommen - allerdings nicht im Zelt (oder nur einmal) sondern in großen Veranstaltungssälen


----------



## NoBseHz (1. Dezember 2008)

ok danke für die schnelle Antwort. Das wird mein erstes Etappenrennen und ich werd viel reininvestieren, d.h. ich möchte auch viel sportlich und menschlich wieder rausholen  da ist son gemeinsames Essen & Nächtigen denk ich mal ziemlich gut !!


----------



## pille-palle (1. Dezember 2008)

Hoi,

welche Trainingsumfänge plant Ihr als Vorbereitung für die TS?

greets pillepalle


----------



## Deleted 33425 (2. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe mich am Wochenende als Einzelstarter angemeldet. Übernachten werde ich in Pensionen/Hotels. Hat da jemand Erfahrungen, oder den einen oder anderen Tipp?

Ich habe jetzt mal die Unterbringung des Bikes im Bikepark nicht angekreuzt. Mal sehen evtl. werde ich ihn aber doch nutzen, je nachdem wie ich die Übernachtungen organisiere. 

@pille-palle, mal sehen was der Beruf so zulässt, ich hoffe dass ich ausreichend trainieren kann, noch habe ich mir keinen Trainingsplan zurechtgelegt. Ich habe aber vor möglichst lange Trainingseinheiten im Grundlagenbereich zu machen. Unter der Woche kommen noch Einheiten im Spitzenbereich usw. dazu. An den Wochenenden im Sommer sollten 100-200km möglich sein. 
Auch im Moment sitze ich wenn möglich auf dem Rad und radel am Bodensee rum oder Abends auf der Rolle. 
Sobald möglich kommen wieder Höhenmeter im Schwarzwald und in den Alpen dazu.

@karsten71, sieht man dich dieses Jahr auch wieder bei der VTS? 
Dann wären wir schon zwei Teamies.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten71 (2. Dezember 2008)

Wollmi-T schrieb:


> @karsten71, sieht man dich dieses Jahr auch wieder bei der VTS?
> Dann wären wir schon zwei Teamies.



Jo, ich hab mich letzte Woche mal als Einzelstarter angemeldet. Vielleicht wird aber auch noch ein Team daraus...


----------



## NoBseHz (2. Dezember 2008)

hast du schon Hotels/Pensionen gebucht? Auf wie viele â¬ kommst du? Wenns sag ich mal max. 150â¬ sind is es ne Alternative mMn


----------



## Deleted 33425 (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich brauche nicht die ganze Zeit ein Hotel. Ab Engen werde ich wahrscheinlich zuhause schlafen, das ist nur ne gute halbe Std. von mir weg. Pforzheim und Bad Wildbad ist nur ein Katzensprung von der Heimat eines Kollegen weg, also kann evtl. da schlafen. Im besten Fall brauche ich also nur drei Hotels/Pensionen zum übernachten suchen.


----------



## NoBseHz (5. Dezember 2008)

Noch mal ne Frage, bevor ich dann buchen werde:
Lohnt es sich die beiden Zusatzübernachtungen in Anspruch zu nehmen? Also die Nacht vor der Woche und nach der Woche? Weil dann kann ich doch einen Tag vorher anreisen - was alles deutlich bequemer macht - und einen Tag später wieder abreisen, was ich jetzt nicht unbedingt für nötig halte.


----------



## Deleted 33425 (6. Dezember 2008)

ich denke das hängt stark von der Startzeit ab und wie lange Du für die Anreise brauchst. Laut Marschtabelle war der Start 2008 um 11:00 Uhr (weiß einer ob das auch so stimmt?). 
Ich werde eher am Starttag anreisen und auf diese Übernachtung verzichten. 
Die letzte Übernachtung ist für mich keine Frage, ich fahre am Abend zurück, schließlich wohne ich am Bodensee, das ist nicht weit weg.
Aber die Entscheidung musst Du selbst treffen.


----------



## NoBseHz (6. Dezember 2008)

ich wohn in der Rhön, da machen die beiden Extra-Übernachtungen denke ich auf jeden Fall Sinn.

Also ich werd mich morgen anmelden als Einzelstarter (350) mit Übernachtung im Massenlager (90) und den beiden Extra-Übernachtungen (30). Am letzten Tag lass ich mich dann von Murg zurück zu meinem Auto schippern für 20. Das sind knapp 500 sprich immernoch 50 billiger als die reine Anmeldung für die TransAlp. 

Ich denke mal wenn alles klappt mit meinen Mandeln dann gehts um Ostern rum irgendwohin zum Trainingslager, damit ich auf genug Trainingskm komme. Kann mir da von euch jemand was empfehlen? Sollte eine Woche dauern, obs Bike geliehen wird oder ob ich meins mitnehm is erstma wurst..


----------



## NoBseHz (6. Dezember 2008)

noch ne plöde Frage: die Frühstücke buch ich mit, Abendessen ist im Preis enthalten und Mittagessen? Is praktisch mein Energiescheiß den ich unterwegs bekomm? Ich meld mich jetzt schon an 
Und die Anzahl der Begleitpersonen ist bei mir 0, aber das könnte sich unter Umständen noch ändern.. ich hoff da auf Sauser, dass die fliexibel sind ist ja kein großes Ding noch sowas zu ändern denke ich, wichtig sind die Fahrer und dass das alles steht.


----------



## thomas79 (7. Dezember 2008)

Den Energiescheiß bekommst du bei der Anmeldung, an den Verpflegungsstellen gibts Bananen und Backwaren.


----------



## NoBseHz (7. Dezember 2008)

ok. dann kanns ja los gehn von mir aus


----------



## epic03 (18. Januar 2009)

Ha bmich auch zur VTS angemeldet. Ich fahre ne Rohloff, kann mir jemand evtl. einen Tipp geben mit welcher übersetzung ich wohl starten sollte...
Ich fahre zur zeit normal 44/16, ghet auch nur manchmal muss man halt schon drücken, marathon rennen gehen mit der übersetzung gut, nur ich weis net ob das auch beim Etappenrennen passt...
Danke für die Tipps!
grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoBseHz (18. Januar 2009)

intuitiv sag ich mal nehm halt ins Gepäck noch zwei andere Kettenblätter mit und lass dir evtl von den Mechanikern schnell umtauschen (wenn die 1. Etappe dir zu kacke war).


----------



## epic03 (19. Januar 2009)

gute idee!


----------



## NoBseHz (19. Januar 2009)

Ich war noch nicht dabei, aber ich glaube die nehmen dein Gepäck immer mit und dann ist das in der Turnhalle wo du pennst oder es wird dir irgendwie ausgehändigt. Auf jeden Fall kannst du ja einfach in deine Tasche noch zwo Ritzel und das Werkzeug reinpacken, wenn du selbst Schrauber bist musst du dann nicht auf die Mechaniker warten (die sind ja schwer beschäftigt)


----------



## epic03 (20. Januar 2009)

is kein problem mit den kettenblättern, bin mit begleitung unterwegs... danke für die idee! und kettenblatt und kette wechseln dauert ja auch nur 10 minuten...


----------



## NoBseHz (20. Januar 2009)

wenn ichs mach 2 Jahre


----------



## omolas1 (1. Februar 2009)

ich hab mal ne allgemeine anfrage. ich will mit noch einem kollege dieses jahr eine eigene trans schwarzwald fahren, dh in 5 tagen ungefär von norden bis süden durch den schwarzwald.
wir möchten einige etappen der vaudetransschwarzwaldn auch nachfahren und haben uns auch schon die kartenausschnitte mit den strecken drauf runtergeladen. allerdings sind die ziemlich grob und so schlecht zu gebrauchen.
meine frage ist, ob es möglich wäre, von jemandem das roadbook von 09 oder 08 zu bekommen? gibts das eigentlich auch als ebook, oder nur als ausgedruckte variante?

vielen dank

mfg jo


----------



## Wave (1. Februar 2009)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> Ich war noch nicht dabei, aber ich glaube die nehmen dein Gepäck immer mit und dann ist das in der Turnhalle wo du pennst oder es wird dir irgendwie ausgehändigt.



ja


----------



## NoBseHz (2. Februar 2009)

mal schauen was sich machen lässt Jo, aber vor dem Rennen kann ich dir glaube ich nix geben wir bekommen das meines Wissens nach erst beim Rennen selbst, d.h. du musst bis hinterher warten (aber September wird eh besseres Wetter )


----------



## thomas79 (2. Februar 2009)

Das Roadbook enthält auch nicht mehr Infos als auf der Webseite verfügbar sind. Die Karten haben vergleichbare Qualität.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brun0x (21. Februar 2009)

Ich überlege gerade an welchem Rennen ich teilnehme (Strasse,Gelände) und mache das jetzt einmal vom Preis abhängig.

Handelt es sich bei dem Abendessen um warme Mahlzeiten (Nudeln ), wo ich mir keine Sorgen um kostenlosen Nachschlag machen muss, sodass Frühstück und ABendessen mit dem Startgeld (449 +90) abgedeckt sind ?

Gruß

Mike


----------



## karsten71 (21. Februar 2009)

Brun0x schrieb:


> Ich überlege gerade an welchem Rennen ich teilnehme (Strasse,Gelände) und mache das jetzt einmal vom Preis abhängig.
> 
> Handelt es sich bei dem Abendessen um warme Mahlzeiten (Nudeln ), wo ich mir keine Sorgen um kostenlosen Nachschlag machen muss, sodass Frühstück und ABendessen mit dem Startgeld (449 +90) abgedeckt sind ?
> 
> ...


Da kann ich Dich beruhigen - abends gab es letztes Jahr Nudel-All-You-Can-Eat. Da solltest auch Du satt werden.


----------



## Wave (22. Februar 2009)

Um noch Essen zu bekommen empfehle ich aber auf jeden Fall pünktlich zum Essen zu erscheinen.


----------



## Brun0x (24. Februar 2009)

karsten71 schrieb:


> Da kann ich Dich beruhigen - abends gab es [...] All-You-Can-Eat.



Ja, das klingt nach "meinem" Rennen


----------



## thomas79 (24. Februar 2009)

Was super war: Am letzten Tag gabs nach dem Zieleinlauf Schnitzel, Currywurst und Pommes, genau das, wodrauf ich mich die ganze Woche gefreut hab. Hatte mich schon damit angefreundet eine Pommesbude zu suchen, aber da haben sie echt mitgedacht!


----------



## Brun0x (27. Februar 2009)

Ist die Strecke Hardtail tauglich oder ist das Fully die bessere Wahl ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomas79 (27. Februar 2009)

Ich würd sagen der Hardtailanteil lag bei 80%, mit sinkender Leistung wurde der Fullyanteil höher. Ich war mit Fully unterwegs, weil angenehmer für den Rücken.


----------



## Brun0x (27. Februar 2009)

Weil die Leute das Rad gewechselt haben, oder weil nur die Fullyfahrer übrig blieben ? 

Ich spiele auch schon seit längerem mit dem Gedanken mir ein Fully zuzulegen, was ich hier in Hamburg bisher nicht brauchte, aber für den einen oder anderen Harz Marathon + TransSchwarzwald könnte sich das schon lohnen.

Das Höhenprofil schaut seltsam aus. Statt langer Bergaufstücke scheint es dabei ständig im Wechsel kleine Rampen bergauf und ab zu gehen. Wirkt das lediglich wegen des Maßstabes so ?  (z.B. Etappe 3)


----------



## thomas79 (1. März 2009)

Das Profil ist auf allen Etappen sehr wellig. Das kostet natürlich ganz schön Körner. Lange Anstiege sind nicht soo viele.

Die 'Racer' waren halt mit Hardtails unterwegs, Hobbyfahrer dann schon eher vollgefedert.


----------



## kleinbiker (1. März 2009)

thomas79 schrieb:


> ..., mit sinkender Leistung wurde der Fullyanteil höher. Ich war mit Fully unterwegs, ...



Aha, deswegen fahre ich lieber mit meinem Fully wie mit meinem Hardtail.

Aber stimmt schon, die Profis meinen eben immer noch, dass sie mit 'nem Hardtail schneller sind. Für den Otto-Normal-Fahrer, der 6 Stunden im Sattel sitzt, ist der Komfort natürlich entscheidender, wie 5 Minuten gespart.

Grüße
kleinbiker


----------



## SBB (13. Mai 2009)

hallo zusammen

wie laufen denn *eure* vorbereitungen auf die VTS09...

die unterkünfte sind gebucht, mit dem training läuft es auch ganz gut und die vorfreude steigt 

*der countdown läuft* 

grüssle


----------



## NoBseHz (13. Mai 2009)

heyhey der Countdown.. es sind doch noch fast 90 Tage  wer denkt denn da schon an Countdown!

Meine Vorbereitungen bis jetzt:
Neues Racebike zu 90% fertig 
2261km und 42769hm 
Schotten Sturm auf den Vulkan 20,79er Schnitt gefinisht 
Kellerwald Bike Marathon mit 21,8er Schnitt gefinisht (80km)
Drei Leistungstests & Trainingslager 10 Tage Zypern absolviert
Trainingsplan
2 mal auf den Hintern gefallen 
Wohnmobil gemietet für die Eltern zum Urlaub und mich zum schlafen/Ersatzteillager
Mit Profis schon mal die Strecke etc durchgesprochen

Was noch kommen soll: 
2 weitere Leistungstests und damit verbunden Trainingspläne
Weitere Marathons (Machtlos diesen Sonntag 111km, Schotten, Frammersbach, Wombach, mal sehen was noch)
weitere km (wenns Wetter hält muss sich die Zahl mindestens verdoppeln!!) 
Equipment kompletieren (Laufradsatz, diverse Sachen wie mehr Trikots etc.)


Hmm hab ich noch was vergessen? 
Man merkt ich zähle noch nicht die Tage und bin auch sonst noch nicht heiß drauf  

Gas geben!!


----------



## SBB (13. Mai 2009)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> heyhey der Countdown.. es sind doch noch fast 90 Tage  wer denkt denn da schon an Countdown!
> 
> Meine Vorbereitungen bis jetzt:
> Neues Racebike zu 90% fertig
> ...



heyjaho - was hast du denn vor willst du das rennen gewinnen oder was 

klingt erstmal nicht schlecht, aber für was machst du denn so viele leistungstest's


----------



## SBB (13. Mai 2009)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> Mit Profis schon mal die Strecke etc durchgesprochen



was haben die dir denn schönes gesteckt über die strecke...


----------



## promises (13. Mai 2009)

vorallem: was machst du mit 5 Leistungsdiagnostiken?

du darfst den Wert der 5 Diagnostiken nicht so lange addieren bis was gutes raus kommt.


----------



## NoBseHz (13. Mai 2009)

Ich mach 5 Leistungstests weil ich günstig ran komm und sich bei mir einfach bombenviel verändert zur Zeit.. ich hatte ne viel zu lange Winterpause und ich habe einfach keine konstante Form wo ich sagen kann okay mach ich mal alle 12 Wochen nen Test.

Über die Strecke wurde mir gesteckt dass sie technisch jetzt nicht so der Brüller ist für alle XC-Strecken-Fans, sondern eher mit ziiiiiiiiiiieh-Anstiegen gespickt ist, die nicht enden wollen. Sprich recht gut für mich  Ich hab aber eher die "Taktik" vorbesprochen, weniger die Strecke. Ich werde die ersten paar Tage ruhig angehen lassen und dann 4. oder 5. - letzter Tag je nach dem was die Beine her geben 60% unter, 40% über der IAS fahren und dann rausholen was geht  Gewinnen will ich nichts, ich will Spaß, neue Leute treffen und Erfahrung sammeln  wird denk ich mal geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## umtreiber (13. Mai 2009)

ein tipp zur übernachtung. 
hier würde ich nicht buchen: Bad Wildbad http://www.hotel-eintracht.de/
wir haben hier sehr schlechte erfahrung gemacht.


----------



## SBB (13. Mai 2009)

umtreiber schrieb:


> hier würde ich nicht buchen: Bad Wildbad http://www.hotel-eintracht.de/
> wir haben hier sehr schlechte erfahrung gemacht.



bin neugierig... haben sie euch im keller schlafen lassen


----------



## umtreiber (13. Mai 2009)

fast... im zimmer war keine dusche...und seltsamer weise aufm gang auch nicht. auf nachfrage haben wir dann erfahren, dass wir garkeine dusche haben. diese hätten wir bei der zimmer-buchung mitbestellen müssen.
wir sind dann ins massenlager zum duschen.
des weiteren waren noch einige andere dinge mangelhaft wie frühstücksbuffet, stromausfälle etc....


----------



## Brun0x (18. Mai 2009)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> Schotten Sturm auf den Vulkan 20,79er Schnitt gefinisht
> Kellerwald Bike Marathon mit 21,8er Schnitt gefinisht (80km)
> Drei Leistungstests & Trainingslager 10 Tage Zypern absolviert
> Trainingsplan
> ...



Moin, auf was für einem Niveau fährst du denn  ? Und wer schreibt dir die Pläne ?

Für einen normalsterblichen Fahrer, dessen Ziel es ist Spaß zu haben, dürfte neben den zahlreichen Trainingslager und Marathon Vor und Nachbereitungsphasen doch kaum PLatz für das eigentliche Training sein ?

Gruß

Mike

(der sich auch schon auf August und damit sein erstes Etappenrennen freut)


----------



## NoBseHz (19. Mai 2009)

Servus,
ich fahre auch mein erstes Etappenrennen dort und möchte einfach das best mögliche aus mir rausholen. Ziel ist primär durchzukommen  das ist ja bekanntermaßen schon ein geniales Gefühl. Wenn ich dann noch einen 19-20ger Schnitt fahren sollte, dann wär ich echt extrem zufrieden mit mir  

Zeit zum Training bleibt immer genug und es war auch nur ein Trainingslager  

Ich bekommen die Diagnostik und die Pläne vom Andreas Phillipp von Sportamed in Zusammenarbeit mit m David Voll von Texpa-Simplon. Kostet mich jetzt auch nicht viel, normalerweise kosten die Tests glaub ich mehr als das doppelte von dem was ich zahl!


----------



## SBB (19. Mai 2009)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> Zeit zum Training bleibt immer genug und es war auch nur ein Trainingslager



wie hoch ist denn dein derzeitiges bzw. künftiges zeitbudget bis zur ts?
mein zeitmanagement mit familie ist begrenzt..



NoBseHz schrieb:


> Servus,
> ich fahre auch mein erstes Etappenrennen dort und möchte einfach das best mögliche aus mir rausholen. Ziel ist primär durchzukommen



dann haben wir ja ein ähnliches ziel 
ich möchte natürlich auch noch jede menge spass haben


----------



## NoBseHz (19. Mai 2009)

Ich bin Schüler und hab noch 4 Klausuren, dann is Schuljahr gelaufen  nächstes Jahr dann Abi da wird es weniger mit der lieben Zeit. Also wegen Familie und Beruf muss ich nix zurückstecken ma so gesagt 

Ich denk ma wenn man bei sowas durchkommt dann kann es schiffen wie es will man hat einfach Spaß, sobald man sich aber mal sauer fährt dann wirds ne Qual. Wenn mans dann trotzdem schafft kann man sehr stolz&zufrieden sein mit dem Schaffen, aber so wirklich Spaß isses dann glaub ich während der Fahrt kaum!


----------



## SBB (19. Mai 2009)

hat jemand erfahrung in sachen ersatzteile für ein etappenrennen 

was muss zwingend dabei sein...


----------



## Wave (20. Mai 2009)

hey!

schläuche und kettenschloss ist ein muss. dazu ein gutes minitool und eine vernünftige pumpe. damit sollte sich eine etappe mühelos überstehen lassen. alles was darüber hinaus geht, hängt davon ab wie ambitioniert du die sache angehst bzw wieviele kg im rucksack du mitschleppen willst.
dass diverse ersatzteile wie reifen, bremsbeläge, züge, etc im auto bzw etappenziel auf dich warten setze ich mal vorraus.
viel erfolg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SBB (20. Mai 2009)

danke - aber ich muss mich glaube ich genauer ausdrücken...

was auf die einzelne etappe mitkommt ist mir klar
ich fahre jedoch ohne rucksack!

ich meinte schon was im gepäck zwingend dabei sein sollte, noch genauer wie hoch der verschleiss der einzelnen teile ist. du musst doch erfahrung haben bei der letzten ts hat es ja ordentlich geregnet, was ja den materialverschleiss bestimmt stark beansprucht hat?!
ich übernachte in pensionen und nutze den gepäcktransport vom veranstalter...

gruss und bist du (Wave) auch dabei?


----------



## Augustiner1328 (20. Mai 2009)

@SBB
nimm viele Paar Bremsbeläge mit wenn wieder so eine Regenettappe( es war die 3. nach Wolfach) woe 08 dabei ist da schmirgelts dir den Belag bis zur Platte weg ...


----------



## Wave (20. Mai 2009)

Sorry! Hab ich falsch verstanden.
Wie mein Vorredner schon sagt: Nimm genug Bremsbeläge mit. Plane ruhig 3 bis 4 SATZ ein. (Mir hat es letztes Jahr auf einer Regen Etappe einen neuen Satz Beläge zu 4/5 runter gerieben). Gleiches gilt für Ketten und Züge. Sollte während der Etappe was haken, wird es Abends getauscht....
Was man sonst noch mitnehmen sollte? Da fragst du bei mir genau den falschen: Hatte letztes Jahr das Glück proffesionell betreut zu werden. Aber kann ja kurz einen Überblick über das geben was wir als 2er Team letztes Jahr an Defekten hatten: 1 gerissene Kette, 1 abgerissene Bremsleitung, 2 Platten!


----------



## Deleted 33425 (21. Mai 2009)

Hi SBB,

Bremszüge kannst Du diesmal zuhause lassen  Was in`s Gepäck kommt werden wir sehen  Die Sache mit den Bremsbelägen ist aber ein wichter Tipp. Als Kettenschloss würde ich das von SRAM einpacken die Shimano-Nieten sind auf der Etappe sehr unpracktisch. 

Ich denke wir treffen uns vor dem Rennen sowieso noch in meinem Keller und tauschen die Verschleißteile .

Grüße,
Wollmi-T


----------



## Brun0x (24. Juni 2009)

mal ne frage an die, die bereits teilgenommen haben :

mit wieviel jahreskilomtern seid ihr denn in die TS gegangen und wie seid ihr die woche über gefahren - lockeres wohlfühltempo mit sinkender formkurve oder auf's und ab's  ?


----------



## umtreiber (25. Juni 2009)

Brun0x schrieb:


> ...wie seid ihr die woche über gefahren - lockeres wohlfühltempo..


Siehst du den event als Wettkampfveranstaltung oder geführte MTB Tour mit Gepäcktransport ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brun0x (25. Juni 2009)

kann ich schlecht sagen. ich fahre da mit zwei personen hin. der eine hat nicht einmal 500km in den beinen in diesem jahr. 

da meine vorbereitung bisher nicht unbedingt schlecht ist (4,5k km und 34k hm nach plan) hab ich mir gedacht hin und wieder mit dem kollegen mit den 500km zu fahren (ist ein alter wg kollege der für 2 monate aus australien kommt) und ab und an mal etwas brause zu machen.

was letztlich bei rauskommt ist mir egal. ich will da spass haben. aber ich kann überhaupt nicht einschätzen wie es mir da am dritten tag geht, selbst wenn ich bis dahin locker fahre und ob ich das mit dem tempo machen lieber sein lasse.

daher die frage wie die vorbereitung und die formkurve anderer teilnehmer aussah.


----------



## SBB (25. Juni 2009)

ich bin derzeit auch in der vorbereitung auf die TS - noch 45 tage

ich habe dieses jahr 3,3k km und 31k hm in den beinen... für mich super

habe auch schon ein paar rennen gefahren und bin mit den zeiten zufrieden

hab da mal ne frage: wie sieht denn eine optimale regeneration zwischen zwei etappen aus. wollte nach diesem schema vorgehen: ziel-recovery drink-1-2std später essen-dehnen-massage-schlafen.
hab ich da was wichtiges vergessen? anmerkungen und verbessererungen?

grüssle


----------



## Brun0x (25. Juni 2009)

was nur noch 45 tage ? ich wollt noch 1,5 kilo abnehmen, die ich über meinem eigentlichen sommergewicht liege 



> Sobald Sie vom Training zurück sind, sollten Sie einen Recovery-Drink zu sich nehmen. Dieser bereitet die Aufnahme von Glykogen vor, während die Muskelzellen rehydriert werden. Als Recovery-Drinks eignen sich spezielle Produkte oder auch einfach ein halber Liter Apfelsaft. Dann nehmen Sie eine bis zwei Stunden* nach dem Training die erste feste Nahrung zu sich. Diese sollte reich an Kohlenhydraten sein und möglichst basisch (um Säuren zu binden), zum Beispiel getrocknete Früchte oder Bananen. Das darauf folgende Mahl sollte dominiert werden von Kohlenhydraten. Kartoffeln (sehr basisch) und Hülsenfrüchte (reich an Fasern und Mineralien) sind zu bevorzugen.





> *Es benötigt einige Zeit, bevor nach einer Anstrengung wieder genug Blut im Verdauungssystem zur Verfügung steht. Bevor Sie eine Kohlenhydratmahlzeit nach einer langen/intensiven Anstrengung zu sich nehmen, sollten Sie mindestens eine Stunde warten. Wenn Sie ein hartes Training mit einer 15-minütigen Cooldown-Phase beenden, können Sie bereits 45 Minuten nach Trainingsende mit der Mahlzeit beginnen.


----------



## Luke.HdR (25. Juni 2009)

Vorbereitung läuft bisher sehr gut. Dank vielen Fahrten im Winter(schnee) bin ich bei >5k km (MTB+RR) und ~ 65k HM, so viel wie noch nie um die Jahreszeit.
Wunschgewicht ist noch nicht erreicht, dazu bleibt ja noch ein wenig Zeit.
Erster Marathon (Kirchzarten) lief schonmal super und war über dem Niveau der schwierigsten TS Etappe, hat außerdem Heißhunger auf Rennen ausgelöst.
Die Belastung mehrere Tage hintereinander ist natürlich nochmal was anderes, in kleinerem Umfang kenne ich die aber schon von Radurlauben.


----------



## wowaki (26. Juni 2009)

Für mich ist es dieses Jahr die erste Teilnahme an der TS. Liege derzeit bei knapp 5000 km und 63000 hm. Als kleiner Formtest dann im Juli noch eine Teilnahme beim Albstadt-Marathon über 86 km und Ende Juli noch einen Alpencross mit 460 km und 11000 hm in 7 Etappen. Nach Rückkehr eine Woche Regeneration. Dies müsste dann zum wöchentlich so und so vorgesehenen Training ausreichen, um bei der TS durchzukommen.


----------



## NoBseHz (28. Juni 2009)

Liebe Freunde des gepflegten Zweiradbergsports, die Spannung steigt! Die TransGermany ist rum und ich konnte live miterleben, wie ein Freund sich jeden Tag zu neuen Höchstleistungen gebracht hat, die wir nichtmal bei eintages-Rennen gefahren sind! Wir sind bei jedem Leistungstest immer ungefähr gleich gewesen und bei Rennen auch immer nur wenige Minuten auseinander gewesen. Das lässt mich hoffen für den Schwarzwald! Ich durfte nur immer wesentlich mehr Minuten/Woche runterreißen als er :S 

Schlecht ist für mich, dass ich seit 3 Wochen (!) jetzt schon so eine komische Sommergrippe hab, gegen die auch Medikamente wenig nützen. Sehr hartnäckig, erst nur verschleimt (was ja okay war, ich war genau so auch schon im Trainingslager verschleimt, das ging aber mit der salzigen Meeresluft weg) und jetzt mit Keuchhusten. Das 2. mal erst, dass ich krank bin dieses Jahr. Nach der Mandel OP im Winter eine Verbesserung. 
Trotzdem reißt das ein riesen Loch in meine Vorbereitung, die eh irgendwie schlechter läuft als geplant. 

Auf jeden Fall freue ich mich schon wie Schnitzel. Dem neuen Bike fehlen jetzt nur noch die DC Schnellspanner. Momentan sieht es noch so aus:






Reifenkombo wird denk ich mal Racing Ralph 2,25 hinten und je nachdem (kann ich ja am Tag noch wechseln) NN oder RoRo 2,25 vorne. 

Gebucht ist auch schon das WoMo, in dem meine Eltern mich begleiten werden. Für uns ist es dann die erste gemeinsame Rennerfahrung, hoffentlich geht alles gut  ich werd sie schon noch einweisen, was zu beachten ist.


Zum Thema Regeneration: Generell muss jeder wissen was für ihn selbst das Beste ist. Ich habe noch nicht wirklich viele Erfahrungen gesammelt, aber ich habe mich mit vielen Leuten (Trainern, Ehemaligen Profis, aktiven Cracks und Physiotherapeuten) unterhalten und mir folgendes als Regeneration ausgedacht:
- Im Ziel angekommen erstmal schnelle Kohlehydrathe (zB Kuchen, ..)
 später dann erst langlebige Kohlehydrathe (zB Nudeln, Griesbrei,..)
- Recovery Shake (damit habe ich aber noch keine Erfahrung gesammelt, wird mal Zeit!)
- Duschen: Warm duschen, Wechseldusche für die Beine
- Massage
- Kompressionssocken
- Beine viel hochlegen, viel Ruhe
- viel trinken

Nicht viel anders sieht das Programm von den derzeitigen Helden der deutschen MTB-Szene aus, so wurde es auch bei der Trans Germany praktiziert. Eventuell noch basische Bäder für die Füße obendrauf, aber man kanns auch übertreiben  aber auch das alkoholfreie Weizen darf dazukommen!


----------



## Wave (28. Juni 2009)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> Zum Thema Regeneration: Generell muss jeder wissen was für ihn selbst das Beste ist. Ich habe noch nicht wirklich viele Erfahrungen gesammelt, aber ich habe mich mit vielen Leuten (Trainern, Ehemaligen Profis, aktiven Cracks und Physiotherapeuten) unterhalten und mir folgendes als Regeneration ausgedacht:
> - Im Ziel angekommen erstmal schnelle Kohlehydrathe (zB Kuchen, ..)
> später dann erst langlebige Kohlehydrathe (zB Nudeln, Griesbrei,..)
> - Recovery Shake (damit habe ich aber noch keine Erfahrung gesammelt, wird mal Zeit!)
> ...



willst du das ding gewinnen oder einfach nur eine woche spass haben? klingt schon alles sehr ambitioniert!


----------



## NoBseHz (28. Juni 2009)

Ich will eigentlich nur Spaß haben! Dass ich mich so oder so quälen muss ist mir klar, das will ich ja auch  ich habe keinerlei Erfahrung mit Etappenrennen und habe auch geschätzt, dass ich sehr froh sein kann, wenn ich einen knappen 20ger Schnitt einfahre (also 19-20km/h) während der Woche. Das ist natürlich auch grob, da ich ja nicht genau weiß wie die Strecke ist. Ich hab mir sagen lassen viele "ziiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieh Anstiege" (O-Ton Ivonne Kraft) und "wenig technisch, eher langweilig". Nungut, diese Frau ist fahrtechnisch wahrscheinlich den meisten Mitfahrern überlegen also wird es mir schon ausreichen  
Aber jetzt hab ich gesehen wie mein Kumpel, der ja ungefähr so fährt wie ich (nur der bessere Drücker ist, da mehr Rennrad trainiert) seinen 22ger Schnitt fast jeden Tag bei der TG gefahren ist. Und die ist schon recht gut was das Gelände angeht, kraftraubende Wurzeltrails etc. Naja wir werdens sehen was bei rauskommt. Ich möchte auf keinen Fall die Klappe zu weit aufreißen vorher oder mir ein zu hohes Ziel setzen. Ich bin eher Zweckpessimist und naja schauen wir was bei rum kommt  Am Schluss seid ihr nämlich alle schneller als ich, dann weiß ich nächstes Mal dass ich das nicht so aufziehen muss um schnell zu sein


----------



## Augustiner1328 (29. Juni 2009)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> Ich will eigentlich nur Spaß haben! Dass ich mich so oder so quälen muss ist mir klar, das will ich ja auch  ich habe keinerlei Erfahrung mit Etappenrennen und habe auch geschätzt, dass ich sehr froh sein kann, wenn ich einen knappen 20ger Schnitt einfahre (also 19-20km/h) während der Woche. Das ist natürlich auch grob, da ich ja nicht genau weiß wie die Strecke ist. Ich hab mir sagen lassen viele "ziiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieh Anstiege" (O-Ton Ivonne Kraft) und "wenig technisch, eher langweilig". Nungut, diese Frau ist fahrtechnisch wahrscheinlich den meisten Mitfahrern überlegen also wird es mir schon ausreichen
> Aber jetzt hab ich gesehen wie mein Kumpel, der ja ungefähr so fährt wie ich (nur der bessere Drücker ist, da mehr Rennrad trainiert) seinen 22ger Schnitt fast jeden Tag bei der TG gefahren ist. Und die ist schon recht gut was das Gelände angeht, kraftraubende Wurzeltrails etc. Naja wir werdens sehen was bei rauskommt. Ich möchte auf keinen Fall die Klappe zu weit aufreißen vorher oder mir ein zu hohes Ziel setzen. Ich bin eher Zweckpessimist und naja schauen wir was bei rum kommt  Am Schluss seid ihr nämlich alle schneller als ich, dann weiß ich nächstes Mal dass ich das nicht so aufziehen muss um schnell zu sein



den 19- 20 ger kannst schon bringen ...nur lass das wetter so sein wie bei der tg dann leidest du ...ich sag nur sitzprobleme.....


----------



## wowaki (29. Juni 2009)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> - Im Ziel angekommen erstmal schnelle Kohlehydrathe (zB Kuchen, ..)
> später dann erst langlebige Kohlehydrathe (zB Nudeln, Griesbrei,..)
> - Recovery Shake (damit habe ich aber noch keine Erfahrung gesammelt, wird mal Zeit!)
> - Duschen: Warm duschen, Wechseldusche für die Beine
> ...



uuups, ich habe mich wohl bei der falschen Veranstaltung angemeldet, so viel Professionalität macht mir ja Angst: "schnelle" Kohlenhydrate, "langlebige" Kohlenhydrate , Recovery Shake, Kompressionssocken, Beine hochlegen, viel Ruhe - da wird`s mir ja ganz schwindelig. Da brauche ich ja nach der Etappe genauso viel Zeit wie für die Etappe  - und natürlich noch ganz schnell einen "personal trainer", der mir diese ganzen Dinge beibringt. Wie konnte ich mich nur ohne dieses Wissen die letzten 25 Jahre auf dem Bike halten? Wie soll ich da nur meinen x-ten Alpencross schaffen? Ohne diese ganzen "Regenerationsmaßnahmen" ....

Nichts für ungut, jeder (jede) soll es so handhaben, wie man es selbst für richtig hält - man kann es aber auch übertreiben.

*Vorsicht: der Beitrag könnte Ironie oder Sarkasmus enthalten.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoBseHz (29. Juni 2009)

Mit Ironie und Sarkasmus habe ich kein Problem, ich hab ja auch selbst geschrieben jeder muss wissen wies für ihn am Besten ist. Mit Professionalität hat das ja auch wenig zu tun, die Profis fahren ja deutlich weiter vorne als ich  aber warum soll ich nicht so regenerieren, wenn es doch so einfach möglich ist?  Soll ich aus Faulheit am nächsten Tag schwerere Beine haben? Nein ich probier das halt mal so für mich aus, schaun wir mal was bei rauskommt. 
Und das Wetter bei der TG.. ja es hat hier schon ordentlich geschifft, aber ich habe nie Sitzprobleme gehabt und mein Kumpel ist auch ohne durchgekommen! Bei einem gut eingestellten Beik leiden nur die Beine, bei einem unpassenden dann auch schnell der Rücken, Nacken und A*. Ich denke mal bei mir wird durch die gestreckte Sitzposi auch der Nacken leiden, aber dafür gibts ja auch Tricks und Kniffe. Diese brauch ich ja nicht zu erläutern, denn wie konnte man nur 1842 auf einem ungefederten Eingangrad den Alpencross ohne Nackendehnung überleben?


----------



## wowaki (29. Juni 2009)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> Mit Ironie und Sarkasmus habe ich kein Problem, ich hab ja auch selbst geschrieben jeder muss wissen wies für ihn am Besten ist.



Dann ist`s ja gut. In Deiner Auflistung der "Regenerationsmaßnahmen" hast Du allerdings das wichtigste Element vergessen. Das, was jeder ambitionierte Biker, egal ob Profi oder nicht, nach einem Rennen macht, noch bevor er irgendwelche "Stützstrümpfe" anzieht. Aber ich verrate es Dir im Moment noch nicht. Man sieht sich ja bei der VTS. Ich halte einfach Ausschau nach einem Biker mit "Stützstrümpfen" und "langlebigen Kohlehydraten", dann spreche ich Dich an und verrate es Dir, falls Du bis dahin nicht selbst draufgekommen bist ...

Bis dahin, happy Trails, gute Beine und noch viele Trainingskilometer (aber nicht überziehen, manchmal ist weniger mehr ....)


----------



## Brun0x (29. Juni 2009)

> Das, was jeder ambitionierte Biker, egal ob Profi oder nicht, nach einem Rennen macht, noch bevor er irgendwelche "Stützstrümpfe" anzieht.


Das hier ?


----------



## NoBseHz (29. Juni 2009)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> ...das alkoholfreie Weizen...



Ja, genau das. Die Kompistrümpfe ziehe ich nicht während des Rennens an, hab mir sagen lassen, dass das die "Muskeln irritiert". Für Bergsprints oder ähnlich kurze Rennen geht das, aber ich will ma garnix riskieren. 
Also erkennst du mich unterwegs schonmal nicht daran. Eventuell lasse ich mir noch "Nobs" hinten auf die Hose flocken, dann erkennst du mich an dem "miep miep" und daran  naja wir werden sehen  ich weiß ja nicht wie schnell du bist, aber ein bisschen frozeln darf natürlich nie fehlen!


----------



## NoBseHz (14. Juli 2009)

So für alle Zyniker: Mein ganzes Geplane und Trainieren hat nich viel genützt. 4 Wochen krank, Trainingszustand wie vor einem halben Jahr, Renntempo komplett im ***** und Ausdauer um 20% geschrumpft! Bronshitis sei dank -.- aber werde natürlich trotzdem teilnehmen, dann halt 2-4km/h im Schnitt langsamer


----------



## umtreiber (15. Juli 2009)

Brun0x schrieb:


> Das hier ?



bei der VTS dann eher das hier:


----------



## SBB (15. Juli 2009)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> So für alle Zyniker: Mein ganzes Geplane und Trainieren hat nich viel genützt. 4 Wochen krank, Trainingszustand wie vor einem halben Jahr, Renntempo komplett im ***** und Ausdauer um 20% geschrumpft! Bronshitis sei dank -.- aber werde natürlich trotzdem teilnehmen, dann halt 2-4km/h im Schnitt langsamer



kopf nicht hängen lassen, hast ja noch genau 25 Tage zeit dich wieder aufzumöbeln

ich freu mich schon riesig auf den event

für die erfahrenen unter uns, sollte zusätzlich eigene verpflegung auf die etappen mitgenommen werden? welche produkte werden an den verpflegungsstellen angeboten?

grüssle


----------



## umtreiber (15. Juli 2009)

bei den verpflegungs-stationen gibts das übliche...äpfel, bananen, wasser und iso...bei den vorderen gibts auch flaschen 
ausserdem gibts immer nen nusskuchen und einen hefezopf von dem sponsor bäckerei krachenfels. besonders bei dem hefezopf musst du aufpassen - nur mit viel flüssigkeit kriegst du den runter


----------



## thomas79 (15. Juli 2009)

In der Tasche, die du bei der Anmeldung bekommst, ist auch noch ein Haufen Klebstoff, äh Gel drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SBB (15. Juli 2009)

@thomas79 + umtreiber: seid ihr auch wieder dabei? besten dank für die schnelle antworten. ich denke dann brauch ich nicht so viel zuvor einkaufen! hefezop - mmmhhhh lecker, ich lieb das zeug


----------



## umtreiber (15. Juli 2009)

SBB schrieb:


> hefezop - mmmhhhh lecker, ich lieb das zeug


das wird dir schon noch vergehen - je wärmer, desto schwerer kriegst du das zeug runter...der hefezopf is quasi wie ein schwarzes loch - er saugt alles auf, wenn du ihn mit wasser runterspülen willst 

ich werd heuer (wahrscheinlich) nicht dabei sein....is aber ein tolles rennen!


----------



## powderJO (15. Juli 2009)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> ...aber werde natürlich trotzdem teilnehmen, dann halt 2-4km/h im Schnitt langsamer...



hat dir der andreas nicht gesagt, dass man aus dem ld-ergebnis nicht unbedingt auf das rennergebnis schließen kann? lass dich von der ld nicht runterziehen, so'ne form kann schneller wieder da sein als gedacht...


----------



## NoBseHz (15. Juli 2009)

Ne der Andreas hat gesagt "und duuu willst VTS fahren? Haha"  klar kann ich aus dem Test nicht schließen wie schnell ich sein werde, aber ich fahre jetzt einige Tage schon wieder und kacke ich werd am Sonntag ein kleines XC Rennen hier in der Nähe mitfahren und ich denk mal ich werd (wie letztes Jahr - da noch völlig ohne Ahnung & Planung) in der 3. Runde überrundet werden.. Naja mal schauen, auf jeden Fall bin ich ziemlich platt im Sattel, 3 Stunden Fahren reichen mir schon wieder.. ist echt erschreckend! Morgen wirds Wetter mal wieder  und da werd ich mal versuchen, ob ich meine 130km/3000hm Runde packe oder nicht. Wird ein hübschhässliches Experiment. 
Naja hoffen wir einfach auf top Wetter im Schwarzwald, gute Leute und ein gutes Rennen sind ja vorprogrammiert


----------



## biker-tim (15. Juli 2009)

SBB schrieb:


> für die erfahrenen unter uns, sollte zusätzlich eigene verpflegung auf die etappen mitgenommen werden? welche produkte werden an den verpflegungsstellen angeboten?



Servus,
ich hatte letztes Jahr nur Gels auf die Etappen mitgenommen. Flaschen kann man vor dem Rennen mit Xenofit füllen.
Ich fand die Verpflegung auf der Strecke echt gut! Da gibt es einige andere Events die sich ne Scheibe abschneiden könnten.

Ach ja jeden 2ten Tag gabs noch leckere Schinkenhörnchen

Bis demnächst 
Grüsse Timo


----------



## Brun0x (16. Juli 2009)

> 3 Stunden Fahren reichen mir schon wieder.. ist echt erschreckend! Morgen wirds Wetter mal wieder
> 
> 
> 
> ...


willst du die 130 km in 3h fahren ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xbiker1000 (18. Juli 2009)

Wie ist denn der Untergrund so bei der Trans Schwarzwald? Was fahrt ihr so für Reifen?

Muss man im Massenlager eine Luftmatraze mitbringen oder gibt es Feldbetten?


----------



## NoBseHz (18. Juli 2009)

Das haste schön absichtlich falsch verstanden, ich bin meine Runde nicht zuende gefahren, da ich nach ca 3 Stunden - wie geschrieben das reicht mir leider schon wieder - einfach nicht langsam genug fahren konnte um im Ausdauerbereich zu bleiben. Das spricht Bände was die Form angeht  also sind es nur 91km geworden in 5,5 Stunden 



Was die Schlafsituation für die Massenlagerjungs angeht (ich habs ja erst auch gebucht):



> 6. Taschentransport / Massenlager
> 
> Isomatten und Schlafsäcke, etc. sind selbst mitzubringen. Bitte habt Verständnis, dass aus Kapazitätsgründen keine Begleitpersonen, sondern nur aktive VTS-Teilnehmer das Massenlager buchen können. Anmeldungen für das Massenlager nehmen wir noch bis 25.Juli 2009 direkt per Mail an [email protected] entgegen.
> 
> ...



Abgetippt vom Checklisten-PDF, das in den nächsten Tagen noch veröffentlicht wird.


----------



## biker-tim (19. Juli 2009)

xbiker1000 schrieb:


> Wie ist denn der Untergrund so bei der Trans Schwarzwald? Was fahrt ihr so für Reifen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xbiker1000 (20. Juli 2009)

Mir hat jemand erzählt, dass der Schotter so spitz wäre und er bei der Trans Schwarzwald 4 Decken gebraucht hat wegen großen löchern drin. Ist da was dran?


----------



## biker-tim (20. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

wir hatten im Team in 7Tagen nicht einen Reifendefekt.

Gruß Timo


----------



## klaus_winstel (20. Juli 2009)

xbiker1000 schrieb:


> Mir hat jemand erzählt, dass der Schotter so spitz wäre und er bei der Trans Schwarzwald 4 Decken gebraucht hat wegen großen löchern drin. Ist da was dran?



Dazu müsste man Wurstpellen fahren


----------



## xbiker1000 (20. Juli 2009)

Was haben denn die für Reifen gefahren die heile durch gekommen sind? Ich kann mich ja irgendwie nicht entscheiden, ob ich vorne nen Nobby oder nen RoRo fahren soll.


----------



## klaus_winstel (20. Juli 2009)

xbiker1000 schrieb:


> Was haben denn die für Reifen gefahren die heile durch gekommen sind? Ich kann mich ja irgendwie nicht entscheiden, ob ich vorne nen Nobby oder nen RoRo fahren soll.



Genau genommen musst Du das von Tag zu Tag entscheiden, es hat unterschiedlichen Untergrund und das Wetter spielt ja auch ne Rolle.
Dann kommt es drauf an, ob Du sagst ich will schnell sein, oder ich will auf gar keinen Fall ne Panne haben. Gut eine Garantie haste eh nie, wenns blöd läuft (Scherben, Nagel, extrem spitze Steine) haste eh einen Platten mit so gut wie jedem Reifen.
Der Nobby soll robuster sein wie der RoRo, dafür läuft der gut und hat eigentlich einen super Grip, er gilt als anfälliger, aber ich hatte bisher keine Probleme damit. Ich persönlich sage mir es muss rollen und gut beschleunigen (Gewicht) denn die Transschwarzwald ist eher schnell als dass es wirklich schwierige Strecken und Trails hat. Eine TransAlp wäre da wieder was ganz anderes. Ich hab vorne gern Grip und hinten solls laufen - also z.B. Mountain King vorn und Race King hinten, oder RoRo vorn und RaRa hinten (zumal der als rel. pannensicher gilt - geschlitzt hab ich ihn trotzdem schon, dummer Zufall).

Die beiden Kombis sind auch rel. universell, nur im groben Schlamm dürften die Hinterreifen etwas überfordert sein.


----------



## bergziege2008 (23. Juli 2009)

hi,
also ich werde auch dieses jahr bei der vts am start stehen. bin zum ersten mal dabei. bin grad mit meinem teamkollegen am überlegen, welche reifen wir fahren sollen. habe auch schon gehört, dass es meistens über schotterautobahnen gehen soll. also ich bin bisher den race king 2.2 gefahren und bin was die fahreigenschaften angeht mega zufrieden. meiner meinung nach unschlagbar auf schotter was die haftung angeht (der klebt förmlich, vor allem wenn man sich erlauben kann ihn mit 2bar zu fahren  leider hatte ich im herbst 2008 und auch in diesem jahr schon einen defekt in marathon rennen. also in sachen pannensicherheit ist er jetzt nicht gerade die nr. 1, was aber nicht heisst dass er schlecht ist. das gegenstück von schwalbe ist ja der racing ralph, mit welchem ich jedoch null erfahrung habe. wir haben uns jetzt entschlossen den conti race king 2.2 protection zu fahren, der ist soz. die sicherheitvariante des RK und wenn der platt geht, dann isser eben platt dann kann ichs auch net ändern. fahren jedoch ohne milch!!! werde hinten einen schweren (also dickeren) schlauch fahren und zusätzlich ich band auf die lauffläche legen, dies sollte die pannensicherheit zusätzlich unterstützen. naja aber gegen platten ist man nie hundertprozentig geschützt.
welche reifen fahrt ihr denn so?
wir sind im massenlager (hoffe auf nette leute) und würde gerne wissen ob man da matratzen mitbringen muss oder ob welche vorhanden sind.
wer schon 2008 gefahren ist, welches ist die selektivste etappe?
wieviel hosen nehmt ihr so mit? reichen zwei gute oder doch mehr?
vielen dank im voraus für beantwortung der fragen, auch wenn manche komisch klingen.
werde jetzt mit dem rennrad nochmal 8 tage in die vogesen gehen und bissle pässe abfahren sowie natürlich HM und KM schrubben!!!


----------



## Brun0x (23. Juli 2009)

Hat denn jemand die GPS Tracks vom letzten/ diesem Jahr ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-tim (23. Juli 2009)

bergziege2008 schrieb:


> welche reifen fahrt ihr denn so?
> wir sind im massenlager (hoffe auf nette leute) und würde gerne wissen ob man da matratzen mitbringen muss oder ob welche vorhanden sind.
> wer schon 2008 gefahren ist, welches ist die selektivste etappe?
> wieviel hosen nehmt ihr so mit? reichen zwei gute oder doch mehr?



Hallo,
ich und mein Teamkamerad sind letztes Jahr RacingRalph vorne und hinten gefahren. Hat soweit ganz gut funktioniert. Ins Massenlager musst du deine eigene Matratze und Schlafsack mitbringen. Ich nehm wie letztes Jahr 3 Hosen mit. Wir haben allerdings die möglichkeit unsere Sachen unter der Woche zu waschen.

cu Timo


----------



## bergziege2008 (23. Juli 2009)

biker-tim schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich und mein Teamkamerad sind letztes Jahr RacingRalph vorne und hinten gefahren. Hat soweit ganz gut funktioniert. Ins Massenlager musst du deine eigene Matratze und Schlafsack mitbringen. Ich nehm wie letztes Jahr 3 Hosen mit. Wir haben allerdings die möglichkeit unsere Sachen unter der Woche zu waschen.
> 
> cu Timo



hi, welche etappen sind deiner meinung nach entscheidend selektiv? welche ambitionen hast du und dein teamkamerad den so? wo seid ihr platzierungstechnsich denn letztes jahr gelandet?
also meine besten marathon-ergebnisse in diesem jahr waren 11., 17. und ein 22. platz. ich weiß nicht für welche regionen das bei der vts reicht. ich bin generell bei mehrtägigen rennen etwas stärker, jedoch fahre ich in der teamwertung und bin somit an meinen teamkollegen gebunden. bin mal gespannt in welchen regionen ich um plätze kämpfen werde. hauptsache man hat spass, kommt ohne verletzungen und/oder schaden durch!

gez. m


----------



## Brun0x (23. Juli 2009)

> ich bin generell bei mehrtägigen rennen etwas stärker,


fährst du die Etappen mit der Intensität, mit der du eintages Marathons fährst ?

Da ich in Mehrtagesgeschichten 0 Erfahrung habe, hab ich mir gedacht die ersten 3´Tage gefühlt im oberen GA2 Tempo zu eiern. 

.....weiß allerdings nicht wie gut die Idee ist.



> welche etappen sind deiner meinung nach entscheidend selektiv?



das würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## bergziege2008 (23. Juli 2009)

fährst du die Etappen mit der Intensität, mit der du eintages Marathons fährst ?
also ich fahre in der teamwertung und muss auf meinen teamkollegen rücksicht nehmen, der ist etwas schwächer, deshalb hängt die renntaktik nicht alleine von mir ab. im einzelrennen würde ich die etappen jedoch schon auf einer hohen intensität fahren, also bei mindestens 90% oder sogar mehr, denn die zeit die ich anfangs liegen lasse hole ich nicht wieder rein, bzw die energie die ich mir anfangs sparen würde zahlt sich nicht so gut aus wie man das denkt. das ist eben bei mtbetappenfahrten etwas anders als bei rennradetappenfahrten. bei rr-etappenfahrten kann man eher nach dem schema gehen anfangs die kräfte zu schonen, aber ich habe bei mtb-etappenrennen nie die sicherheit so fahren zu können wie ich will und kann, d.h. wenn ich gute bei habe aber in nem riesen pulk bin und gerade mehrere trails anstehen kann ich meine kraft gar nicht auspielen. aber ein viel wichtigerer faktor bei mtb rennen finde ich, dass es enorm wichtig ist von beginn an in der richtigen gruppe zu sein, denn wenn ich in der falschen gruppen (zu langsamen) bin, bringt mir oftmals ein kraftüberschuss nichts, weil ich dann oftmals attackieren kann wie ich will und die gruppe nicht los werde. dieses problem sehe ich gerade bei der vts, denn hier wirds wohl wenig technisch, somit fällt das abhängen noch schwerer. ok ein langer anstieg lädt natürlich schon zum attackieren ein, das bringt mir jedoch wenig, wenn die nächste gruppe 2min voraus ist und ich diese nicht einholen kann...somit bin ich zwar meine gruppe los, fahre aber von nun an alleine gegen bzw im wind. da bleibe ich lieber in meiner gruppe ist doch klar. deshalb wollen immer alle am anfang möglichst in die bestmöglichste gruppe. das beste was die passieren kann ist, dass du vom start weg in ner gruppe bist die du den tag lang gerade so halten kannst! dann kannst sagen dass du das optimalste rausgeholt hast. aber dies wollen 500 andere biker auch deshalb wirds wohl von tag zu tag recht hektisch am start. jedoch sollten die direkten gegner im gesamtklassement eigentlich täglich die selben sein, sofern du keinen einbruch bekommst.
was mich angeht kann ich nur sagen dass ich mit meinem teamkollegen auf jeden fall in ne gute gruppe kommen möchte und die 1. und 2. etappe nutzen will um uns zu etablieren. vom profil her bieten sich die ersten beiden etappe auch gut dazu an, sich in eine gewisse leistungsregion zu fahren, da es lange anstieg gibt, in welchen das feld laaaaang auseinanderreißen wird. 
aber jetzt schauen wir einfach mal, hauptsache spass haben, ich werde mich da nicht um sekunden herumärgern...hoffentlich haben wir gutes wetter. hab keine lust auf regenschlachten und meine bremsbeläge auch nicht.


----------



## NoBseHz (23. Juli 2009)

ey Bergziege gehst ja ganz schön ab  viel Erfolg!
Ich bin jetzt wieder etwas geradelt und  furchtbar ey ich komm bei Pillepalle-Sachen schon ned mehr in G1 runter.. sprich ich werd die VTS als Training nutzen müssen


----------



## epic03 (23. Juli 2009)

Na und dabei sein ist alles...
Ne woche nur Regen wäre ganz schön sch***, hab heut fast 3 Stunden im Regen trainiert, nich schön und das haut auch richtig rein, gradde wenn man seinen Schnitt fahren will als wenn es trocken wäre 
Das mit in der gruppe fahren würde ich jetzt nicht zu sehr überbewerten, zum einen weil du ja noch deinen Teampartner hast, und zum anderen bin ich meine letzten beiden Rennen auch komplett alleine ohen Gruppe gefahren und immer ne super Zeit hingelegt, daher....
Aber meine Güte freu ich mich scho auf die Woche!


----------



## NoBseHz (23. Juli 2009)

ja ich freue mich auch schon drauf, ich denke mal man findet jeden Tag die Gruppe, die ungefähr genauso schnell fährt wie man selbst. Dann 20km vor dem Ziel selbst ran und vorne weg fahren, das wäre zB eine Möglichkeit. Also ich sehe alles vor Ort! Nach dem 3. Tag wirds eh Beißen denke ich  aber ich bin ein GREENHORN, wie gesagt, daher lass ich alles auf mich zu kommen. Meine Vorbereitung ist ja leider stark beschnitten *ouch*


----------



## xbiker1000 (23. Juli 2009)

Jetzt ist auch die Checkliste auf der Webseiter von der VTS mit ein bisschen mehr Infos....

http://www.sauser.de/images/stories/VTS_Files/2009/VTS-Checkliste-deutsch-2009.pdf


----------



## bergziege2008 (25. Juli 2009)

merci vielmal für den link!
ich bin ja eher nicht so der techniker auf dem mtb, deshalb hoffe ich, dass es wirklich meistens über schotterautobahnen geht. klar gefallen mir geile trails und/oder anspruchsvolle streckenabschnitte auch, aber ich hoffe es kommt nicht zu allzu schweren technischen prüfungen. denn ich mag es nicht so, wenn plötzlich knapp 30% wände vor einem stehen oder sehr risikoreiche downhills auf einen warten. ich habe bei meinen letzten marathon-rennen sogar teilweise zeit rausfahren können von dem her bin ich etwas beruhigt. generell sind schöne downhills auch ne feine sache, solange es eben keine mutproben werden! aber ich denke ich kann da beruhigt an den start der vts gehen, immerhin habe ich bisher nirgends etwas davon gelesen, dass eine etappe technisch sehr anspruchsvoll sein soll. für mich war gerade diese diskussion der anlass dafür, mich bei der vts und nicht der bike transalp anzumelden. ich habe einen kumpel der die transalp schon gefahren ist und positive aber auch saftige negative eigenschaften dieses etappenrennens an mich weiter gab. die vts ist racing und man kann fahren bis zum umfallen (hoffen wirs nicht  und die transalp ist reines höhenmeter abstrampeln, sowie oftmals auch schieben. zudem ist ein weterwechsel oder umbruch viel schwerwiegender als bei der vts. ich glaube die erste etappe in diesem jahr musste sogar komplett abgesagt werden. naja möchte jetzt net zuviel über die bike transalp schreiben, denn schließlich freuen wir uns ja alle auf den start der vts und mit etwas glück haben wir auch gutes wetter.
weiß jemand wie das mit den taschen ist, denn man bekommt ja zu beginn eine vaude tasche...dies ist aber hoffe ich nicht die gepäcktasche für die ganze woche über hoffe ich, denn die maße der tasche sind sehr klein! ich hoffe ich kann meinen großen trolli mitnehmen, der ist geräumig und man bekommt genug rein! wer kann mir hier weiterhelfen? danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xbiker1000 (25. Juli 2009)

Also laut Checklister ist die Vaude Tasche für die ganze woche und darf auch nur 20kg wiegen. Wenn du im Massenlager schläfst müssen auch noch Schlafsack und Luftmatratze rein. Ich weiß auch noch nicht wie ich das alles mit bekommen soll.....


----------



## thomas79 (25. Juli 2009)

Das passt schon, die Tasche hat schon gut Platz, da steht auch keiner mit einer Waage, und so viel Zeug braucht man ja auch nicht!


----------



## NoBseHz (25. Juli 2009)

Ziege, ich hab mir von Dtls. "technisch besten XC Fahrerin" (laut diversen Internetseiten) sagen lassen, dass sie die VTS vom technischen her langweilig findet. Im Downhill kommt mir das wahrscheinlich auch sehr entgegen, es kann schon schön bergab gehen, aber wie du sagst Mutproben sind kacke. Naja manchmal überwindet man sich und denkt sich hinterher "hä warum hab ich jetz so Schiss geschoben davor"...
Aber ich stehe auf steile Rampen! Freue mich auch schon auf die 4. (oder?) Etappe mit 55km und über 2000hm  das wird mal schön krass!

So mein Beik ist jetzt fertig, hab wieder Nobby Nics draufgezogen, alles andere ist ja doch mit schlechteren Fahreigenschaften ausgestattet!


----------



## bergziege2008 (25. Juli 2009)

thomas79 schrieb:


> Das passt schon, die Tasche hat schon gut Platz, da steht auch keiner mit einer Waage, und so viel Zeug braucht man ja auch nicht!



hi,
wollte noch mal wegen der tasche nachhaken! also ein freund von mir hat bereits die rennrad transalp mitgemacht. dort haben sie auch einheitliche taschen bekommen, diese jedoch waren sehr groß und auf die waage hat die auch niemand gestellt. (auch dort war das limit eigentlich 20kg). nun ja aber ich habe in der checkliste für die vts gelesen, das die maße der tasche recht knapp sind (also klein) und da ich im massenlager bin benötige ich ja auch ne isomatte plus schlafsack...also die zwei sachen plus die gewöhnlichen sachen, welche sowieso schon reinkommen bekomme ich doch nicht in die vaude-tasche mit den genannten maßen!!! niemals. ich glaub die ist gerade mal 70cm lang, des ist doch wirklich mal mini...die bei der rennrad transalp hatten wenigstens riesentaschen. ich finds schonmla blöd, dass man im massenlager keine matratzen gestellt bekommt, aber dann sollte man wenigstens große taschen haben um dort auch zum normalen gepäck nen schlafsack und ne isomatte mit reinzubekommen!
gab es die vaude taschen auch schon 2008? wenn ja waren die denn wirklich ausreichend bzw groß genug, um als massenlagerbucher alles reinzubekommen?


----------



## biker-tim (26. Juli 2009)

bergziege2008 schrieb:


> hi, welche etappen sind deiner meinung nach entscheidend selektiv?



Hallo,

die selektivste Etappe ist meiner Meinung nach von Wolfach nach Schonach mit 55km und über 2000hm. Ist aber wie gesagt meine pers. Meinung. Von den Marathonplatzierungen die du gefahren hast kannst du schlecht auf die VTS-Platzierungen schliessen. Ist schon was anderes als Eintagesveranstaltungen.

In die Tasche hat alles reingepasst was ich für die Woche gebraucht habe.

Gruß timo


----------



## bergziege2008 (26. Juli 2009)

na dann ist ja gut, wenn alles in die tasche reingepasst hat!
werde wohl schon am samstag nach pforzheim anreisen, da hat man einfach mehr zeit und am sonntag früh einfach weniger stress...zudem soll ja samstag abend diese streckenpräsentation sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skunkworks (28. Juli 2009)

*+++EILT+++EILT+++EILT+++EILT+++EILT+++EILT+++EILT+++EILT+++EILT+++

Hallo,

Eine gute Freundin von mir kann aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht die TS fahren. Daher werden zwei Startplätze frei.
Preislich ist Entgegekommen signalisiert, die Unterkünfte sind auch noch nicht storniert.
Wenn jemand Interesse hat, bitte bei mir melden ich gebe dann weiter.
Grüße
SW

+++EILT+++EILT+++EILT+++EILT+++EILT+++EILT+++EILT+++EILT+++EILT+++*


----------



## Kamikatzen (29. Juli 2009)

Hallo falls du dich entscheidest an der TS teilzunehmen,
ich hätte einen Startplatz inklusive Übernachtung im Camp abzugeben.

Was den Preis betrifft sollten wir uns schon einig werden.
Grüße


----------



## NoBseHz (29. Juli 2009)

Ich bin krank im Bett ... morgen gehts zum Pulmonologen und zum HNO und ich HOFFE dass ich bis zum 8. wieder völlig fit bin  so ein Kot ey...


----------



## Brun0x (31. Juli 2009)

nach der vorbereitung wärs ja echt ärgerlich wenn nicht......


----------



## Luke.HdR (31. Juli 2009)

Gute Besserung. Das ist sicher extrem bitter, wenn man sich vorbereitet und drauf freut und dann erwischt es einen kurz vorher. Bin gerade auch sehr vorsichtig, um micht nicht aus versehen zu erkälten.


----------



## NoBseHz (31. Juli 2009)

Danke,
ja das stimmt es ist sehr ärgerlich, es ist ja nicht nur der ganze Aufwand der dahin geht und dessen Erfolg gefährdet ist, wenn ich mitfahre dann völlig außer Form. Das wäre ja wesentlich besser als nicht mitfahren! Wenn ich nicht mitfahre war das letzte halbe Jahr, all die Zeit, das Training, die Enthaltungen, die verpassten Parties etc. umsonst. DAS wäre das schlechte daran! Aber ich denke es wird wieder. Habe einen guten Pulmonologen, der HNO ist ja fürchterlich der nimmt sich keine Zeit und stümpert viel zu viel rum...


----------



## SBB (3. August 2009)

ab wann kann ich in erfahrung bringen welche startnummer wir haben. erst in pforzheim?

sonntag gehts los


----------



## NoBseHz (3. August 2009)

Ich muss sagen bin gestern Wombach mitgefahren um zu sehen wie sichs auswirkt und mit den Medikamenten gehts vom HNO Bereich her. Aber die Fitness ist natürlich Katastrophe^^ wird also Trainingslager #2 heuer.


----------



## Brun0x (3. August 2009)

Du hast Mittwoch noch krank im Bett liegen müssen und bist Sonntag schon wieder einen Marathon gefahren ? 
Haben deine Eltern dich dazu gezwungen, damit sie gegebenfalls noch die WoMo Buchung stornieren können ? ^^

In der Checkliste stand, dass bei der Startnummernausgabe Gels ausgegeben werden. Weiß jemand wie viele das sind ? 

Und danke übrigens für die ausführliche Antwort, Bergziege


----------



## Augustiner1328 (3. August 2009)

Ich glaub es waren letztes Jahr 14 Gels 14 riegel von Xenovit aber Nagel mich nicht fest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoBseHz (3. August 2009)

Nein meine Eltern haben bei mir ehrlich gesagt nicht viel zu sagen und selbst wenn ich nicht fahren würde würden se halt woanders mitm Womo hin, macht für sie dann einen noch entspannteren Urlaub. 

Hey 14 Gels das macht ja 2x so viele wie bei der TransGermany. Weiß jemand ob ich unten bei Xenofit noch welche nachkaufen kann? Hab bisher 7 Stück und ich weiß ned ob ich die Woche noch welche bekommen kann. Andererseits fahre ich ja ned volle Lotte, da braucht man dann die Nahrungsergänzung auch ned soo sehr. Früher bin ich ganz ohne gefahren, mitlerweile gebe ich mich diesem Nahrungsdoping aber hin


----------



## SBB (4. August 2009)

die Startnummer und Daten sind nun bei Datasport abrufbereit 

die Spannung steigt...


----------



## NoBseHz (4. August 2009)

Schade, die Texpa Leute fahren doch ned mit.


----------



## crasher-mike (5. August 2009)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob ich unten bei Xenofit noch welche nachkaufen kann? Hab bisher 7 Stück und ich weiß ned ob ich die Woche noch welche bekommen kann.



Falls du keine bekommen solltest halt mal ausschau nach nem roten Bus, auf dem groß "Radstudio" steht. Zwei Leute, für die ich Powerbar Riegel mitbestellt habe brauchen die nicht. Ich habe da also nen 25'er Karton für dich über ;-) Glaub ich hab 1,60 Eur pro Stück dafür bezahlt.


----------



## NoBseHz (5. August 2009)

Hoi, danke für das Angebot. Mir gehts aber um Gels und nicht um Riegel, aber wenn ich nach einiger Zeit feststelle, dass ich Riegel brauch, dann komm ich zu dir  bin heute mal 2h "streng" nach Trainingseinteilung gefahrenn. Am Schluss hatte ich knapp über 1h G1, viel KB und ne viertel Stunde EB. Wenn ich im Schwarzwald mich auch so zusammenreiße könnte das ganze doch noch ganz lustig werden  

Ich hab auch wegen Gels mal nachgefragt, Sponser ist dann unten von denen kann man sich welche holen. Sind auch etwas günstiger als Xenofit und haben ein größeres Spektrum&deutlich mehr Kohlehydrathe.


----------



## powderJO (5. August 2009)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> ...Sponser ist dann unten von denen kann man sich welche holen. Sind auch etwas günstiger als Xenofit und haben ein größeres Spektrum&deutlich mehr Kohlehydrathe.



... und schmecken grausig - aber vielleicht ist dein geschmack ja anders als meiner


----------



## NoBseHz (6. August 2009)

ich bin jung, flexibel & brauch das Geld


----------



## thomas79 (8. August 2009)

So, allen viel Spaß und Erfolg und eine sturzfreie Fahrt. Lasst mich am besten vorfahren, ich kenn den Weg!


----------



## NoBseHz (16. August 2009)

Guat wars! Besser als befürchtet! Bin doch gut durch gekommen, lief jeden Tag besser. 
Glückwunsch an alle Finisher und an alle, die ihre Ziele erreicht haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## w69 (16. August 2009)

im DSF heute 16:30 einstündige Reportage ! Wiederholung am Mittwoch 17:30


----------



## NoBseHz (16. August 2009)

Naja 44min, ist dann auch auf der DVD drauf wenns jmd schauen möchte!


----------



## Martin76 (18. August 2009)

Meine Güte war der Bericht schlecht......

....ein sinnloses durchgehen aller Etappen.
....für aussenstehende war das nur langweilig. Der Mhytos kam da nicht rüber.
....Profifahrer und ach ja.... Hobbyfahrer fahren auch noch mit....Hobbyfahrer mit 1-2 Tagen Training pro Woche, ha ha! Die kannst Du wahrscheinlich mit einer Hand abzählen, die meisten sind inzwischen weit ehrgeiziger und das oft bei voller Berufstätigkeit.

Schade daß niemand begreift, daß der Reiz am MTB-Marathon-Sport darin liegt, daß jeder dieses Rennen fahren kann. Das Besondere in unserem Sport ist es, daß jeder sich mit den Besten messen kann - auch ohne Vereins- und Verbandsmitgliedschaften, ohne irgendwelche Qualifikationen. So entsteht die Community, die dieses Forum und die diversen Veranstaltungen ausmacht. 

Besser wäre es gewesen, eine Reportage über die Woche zu bringen, als diese sinnlose und zwanghafte Darstellung aller Etappenergebnisse.


----------



## Pitten (20. August 2009)

Ich bin die VTS zum ersten mal gefahren und habe mir gestern den Bericht im DSF angeschaut. Selbst für mich als Teilnehmer war er langweilig, wie muss es erst für Außenstehende sein. Ich bin der gleichen Meinung. Mit dem Spirit der VTS hat der Bericht nichts zu tun. Und ein bis zweimal pro Woche Training.......lächerlich!


----------



## FrankDe (21. August 2009)

Hi! Ich habe den Beitrag verpasst. Gibt es einen Link wo man sich das Video im Web anschauen kann?

Gruß


----------



## crasher-mike (26. September 2009)

Hat sich jemand die DVD zugelegt und kann beurteilen, ob die sehenswert ist ?

Frank - falls du noch Interesse an dem Bericht hast, gib mal bescheid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duffner (7. Oktober 2009)

ich benutze die DVD für's Spinning imm Winter. Die DVD ist besser als im letzten Jahr, nicht so viel blablabla.
Die Mucke ist ok, lediglich die Hobbyfahrer kommen mal wieder eindeutig zu kurz.
Besser machens die von der TAC auch nicht!  
Die Sendung im DSF ist übrigens inklusive


----------

